
Scaling at Instacart: Distributing Data Across Multiple Postgres Databases - hrshtr
https://tech.instacart.com/scaling-at-instacart-distributing-data-across-multiple-postgres-databases-with-rails-13b1e4eba202
======
tango12
This is a really nice write up/story of an approach to solve the top much data
on Postgres problem.

I just came across an architect in a very similar space and workload as
instacart busy spending countless hours trying to move off Postgres because
they’re at 700GB and it’s not “scaling”.

